# Windows Server 2008



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I have a user account with Windows Server 2008. I am not the administrator.

When I download Chrome browser and logoff the Chrome browser is deleted. Can I prevent this from happening?

BC


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

If you're not the administrator then nope, they are forcing it to delete on purpose.

Tell them to stop it! :nonono:


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

As a best practice server administrators use a setup of Mandatory profiles, which does not allow users to save any content in their user logon session. So as soon as you log off, the profile slate is wiped clean and when you log back in, it would be empty.


----------

